

Evolved Virtual Creatures - whughes
http://www.karlsims.com/evolved-virtual-creatures.html

======
whughes
YouTube link, if you don't want to download the video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCXzcPNsqGA>

~~~
scotth
Firefox 3.5 supports Ogg right in the browser. Just click the link (for those
using Firefox)

------
amichail
Now for the bad news: <http://www.genetic-programming.com/patents.html>

~~~
fatdog789
Now for the good news: SCOTUS is taking a patent case and is expected to
invalidate method patents within the next year or two (which is pretty much
all of the ones listed).

EDIT: Now for the best news: Most of those patents are not American and could
not be patented in America (b/c the US does not allow patents on algorithms).

------
samlittlewood
Classic work - the paper is well worth reading. A couple of highlights:

Using a fitness metric of 'distance travelled by CG', one solution was simply
to build a very tall tower, and wait for it to fall over.

The evolved solutions would exploit bugs in the physical modelling - exploding
the maths by moving two blocks very close together.

------
rivo
You can run the simulations on your computer as a screensaver:
<http://www.spiderland.org/screensaver>

